# Very first ADBA show!



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

View attachment 6651

This was our first show we got 2nd in 12-18 month class. I was so exited. we go back tomorrow for one more showing.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats!!! good luck tomorrow!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great job and I also send good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome congrats  best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations! Any more pics?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Rudy! Wow, I just realized who you are. I'm Lindsay. Congrats on your win. I have pics I'll post later on. Very nice to meet you!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats  Good luck with tomorrows


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Rudy! Wow, I just realized who you are. I'm Lindsay. Congrats on your win. I have pics I'll post later on. Very nice to meet you!


Oh wow it is a small world, how did your class go I had to run out side some one knocked the mirror off my truck. Any way thanks guys it was my first show ever Dooney did awesome. So hopefully I won't be so nervous next time.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

So we got third on sunday, but the dog that got first in my class is getting removed because he was 2 years and we were just the 12-18 months class. So they said they probably move us up to 2nd for Sunday. But i don't know yet.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Which dog was that? I didn't take any pics of the conf ring Sunday. It wasn't the really nice dog that won BIS Sunday was it?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

My friend Loretta was telling me about some of the mess ups that happened at Kellyville, what Rudy was talking about was one of them as it happened to her as well, in the 18-24 mo. class. CONGRATS on your wins, Dooney is gorgeous


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Someone poke me later. I've got more pics of Dooney I can post up here. I just need to resize them.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Which dog was that? I didn't take any pics of the conf ring Sunday. It wasn't the really nice dog that won BIS Sunday was it?


yeah it was the won who won judges choice both days, the messed up thing is they went out side to get him he didn't even know what was going on.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> My friend Loretta was telling me about some of the mess ups that happened at Kellyville, what Rudy was talking about was one of them as it happened to her as well, in the 18-24 mo. class. CONGRATS on your wins, Dooney is gorgeous


Thanks. we worked pretty had now I have the show bug, I had so much fun I want to go again. So if anyone sees anything we need to work on please let us know.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

hey nice pup looks good


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The only suggestion that I can make is to teach him to gait on a loose leash and at the correct pace. That'll be good practice if you do decide to do UKC in the future. Even in ADBA, the easier it is for the judge to see your dog's structure and gait, the better.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

congratultions!! how exciting for you! I know what you mean about "the show bug" you're whole eye for the dogs and style now will change because you have " agoal " to work towads! Yippee! I am so happy for you!


----------

